# HVAC



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I need to start thinking about HVAC, but I need a little help. My theater will be about 16x24 and it's in a basement. 3 of the walls are foundation walls (superior walls). My equipment will be out in a separate room that is 6x6. I plan to have one supply vent coming into the theater in the middle of the 24' wall. Do I need a return in the theater room? If so, where? Directly across from the supply vent? Will I need a supply and/or return in the equipment room? All lines would be 6 inch flex.
Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For air to flow into/out of a room, you must have both a supply and a return. In the theater, Ideally, the supply would be in the front of the room and the return in the rear. Going side to side does not do a good job of air flowing across the entire theater and people.

Likely a single 6" flex in and out of a 16x24x8 room that is a high BTU situation isn't going to be enough. I would probably double the return which is a good idea anyway in a theater room. Create negative pressure and help draw in the cool air.

Bryan


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

So, you think two 6 inch returns would suffice? Should the returns be up high? What if two returns actually y back to the same 6 inch line? Does that help? Isn't it the same volume of air? Should they come out of the ceiling or is the side of the soffits OK? Sounds like they should be in the back of the room next to the PJ. I assume this would help suck out the hot air produced by the PJ also. What about the equipment room? Does it need a supply or return?
Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That doesn't help if they're going back to still just a single 6" line. Either is fine for location.

Equipment room depends on if it is sealed, part of the bigger room,etc. If outside the room, then you could do something simple like a false vent over the door and use a door that has slots/slats in it.

Bryan


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it OK to use non insulated flex duct for the returns? If I use 8" duct for the returns, I don't think I'll have room for the insulated lines in my soffits. I will insulate the soffits after the duct is run. Will this be OK?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would think you would be fine for the returns - it is the feeds I would make sure are insulated.


----------

